# they call me j



## j<3 (Feb 18, 2015)

*they callest me j*

namaste- 
whomever come who may-

peel thine eyes fast- 
as pertain'd thus o' certain citrus-fruit- be thine eyes edible extravaganzas- 
peeled- regarding mine poetry & impish          whim-prose occasion'd seldom-

loving all ye- lovingly-

linger hither- idle be 't thy soulful disposition- 
reverie upon thy morn ere unto me thus- i shall entertain repose elaborating likewise-

and render ye whom partake- acquainted-

they callest me j- thou canst callest me j- 
that is- lowercase _j-_

namaste-
     j


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi J. I have to admit this is an unusual introduction :lol:

So anyway once you get ten meaningful posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works as well as being able to choose your own avatar and signature.

We also have the mentors in purple here that can help with any writing needs you may have.

So take a look around and get to know us a little. I think you'll like us


----------



## j<3 (Feb 18, 2015)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hi J. I have to admit this is an unusual introduction :lol:
> 
> So anyway once you get ten meaningful posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works as well as being able to choose your own avatar and signature.
> 
> ...



_like_ you?- but already art thou loved!-

and here i wrap my arms round this screen beheld here in certain technological embracing of ye-

welcoming appreciated- mustard-

p.s. lowercase _j_- be i but an atomic make-up; but an object all the same hitherto equal'd to every other atomically bonded _thing_ (be 't uppercase or lower) reigning present- i refuse to proclaim _my _particular structural make-up o' higher being by subtle self-appraisal otherwise render'd unseen- 

all is full of love- all is lowercase in mine books-


----------



## Boofy (Feb 18, 2015)

'Sup J. I'm Boofy, esteemed Mayor of Wooftown and the forums cherished cat. (You are free to call me Mittens, Doc Scratch, Chairwoman Meow etc.)

Welcome. I look forward to reading through any work you post up. :3


----------



## j<3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Boofy said:


> 'Sup J. I'm Boofy, Mayor of Wooftown and the forums cherished cat. (You are free to call me Mittens, Doc Scratch, Chairwoman Meow etc.)
> 
> Welcome :3



provoking meditation reminiscent o' mine ole furry self- 

your visual temperature 'tis truly substantial- thou face an oasis-mirage-

welcoming appreciated- boofy-

m'ew-


----------



## Pea (Feb 18, 2015)

Well this is just fantastic. Welcome J <3 and long may your quirky style of communication continue. I hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## JustRob (Feb 18, 2015)

namaste j.
i had to look up namaste and am pleased to see that it involves a sandhi as well as recognising the divine element of every person. in my first and only attempt at a novel i use the_ sandhi effect _to explain certain temporal discrepancies which occur when people alter history, what is to come changing what has already been. therefore even though i didn't know the word i did have some foreknowledge of its linguistic structure. clearly as i dabble in distortions of time i must have been expecting you, so welcome and indeed namaste.


----------



## KJay (Feb 18, 2015)

Have you been hanging out with Russell Brand? 

Anyway, welcome!


----------



## j<3 (Feb 18, 2015)

ah- i thank all for the warmest welcomings-

rob- thy novel entices- eastern culture the same- elaborate sometime- intrigued-

absorbing naught, kjay, thy russell brand referencing- not incredibly familiar with he- but! o to answer ye- surely interpreted already- hath hungout naught among his character nor e'en thereby o' vicinity-


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello! Welcome to WF! Hope you have a fantastic time here.

Love the speak you got going. As Boofy said, I'm definitely looking forward to things you share in the future here, if you're so inclined. ^_^

See ya around on the boards!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 18, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, j! I immediately thought you were a math major looking at your username (j < 3), haha.

Interesting introduction, I do like to Shakespearean prose. You may be interested in our Poetry section, and if you feel like taking a seldom gander, we also have a Fiction section to critique and share work with. In the meantime, if you have any questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## j<3 (Feb 18, 2015)

am_hammy said:


> Love the speak you got going. As Boofy said, I'm definitely looking forward to things you share in the future here, if you're so inclined. ^_^



four vestigial posts hereafter remain- 
soon enough shalt thine anticipation prevail sated- 
hopeful not o' disdain'd resolve- thus to weepeth faded-


----------



## j<3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Guy Faukes said:


> Welcome to the forum, j! I immediately thought you were a math major looking at your username (j < 3), haha.



aha- you tickled me tickly-spot with that one- 
methought naught o' such ambiguity- witty-

poetry section- 'twill be mine abode- 
and here be mine thanks- regarding thy regard o' such prose-

am a lamely crit-ter- aha critter- human-critters too- lamely so-
timely gaining an eye for 't athwart- difficulty impressing o' critique-culture- 
knows naught i why- nevertheless with giddiness shalt try-


----------



## j<3 (Feb 18, 2015)

Pea said:


> Well this is just fantastic. Welcome J <3 and long may your quirky style of communication continue. I hope you enjoy it here.


o but i do- 
with such warm welcomings (and from a duck- too!) how can 't be otherwise?-

please though- lowercase _j_- 
matter o' fact- placing a literal "lowercase" included within mine name- 
ah- you are brilliant! pea and ducky!- for 'f refrain'd, would naught methought o' such a whimsical title thus ascertain'd-


----------

